# Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?



## Spocht (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo. Möchte mich schon mal für die kommende Hornhecht Saison informieren.
Will das erste mal auf Hornhecht!
Wie groß sollten die Drillinge an den Blinkern sein, 
am besten mit Kaufempfehlung.
Langsam sinkende oder schwimmende Sbirolinis?
Immer her mit den Tips wenn ihr noch welche habt|wavey:
Noch ne allgemeine Frage. Bei mir rosten immer die Drillinge im Angelkoffer. Kommt das wegen den verschiedenen Metallen oder auch wegen Salzwasser?


----------



## Gast (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



Spocht schrieb:


> |wavey:
> Noch ne allgemeine Frage. Bei mir rosten immer die Drillinge im Angelkoffer. Kommt das wegen den verschiedenen Metallen oder auch wegen Salzwasser?


Ja, Salzwasser wird der auslöser sein.
Erst recht wenn man die Drillige nass wegpackt und den Angelkoffer schön verschließt.
Einfach mal geöffnet stehen lassen wenn du ihn wegstellst, dann kann die vorhandene Feuchtigkeir verdunsten.
Zudem ist Salz hygroskopisch, es zieht die Feuchtigkeit aus der Luft an.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## bootszander (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Hallo Spocht
Du willst die hornhechte mit sbirolinis fangen?

Gut, so fange ich sie nicht. 

Möchtest du sie vom ufer aus fangen?

Ich fange sie von meinem boot aus.    Leichte karpfenrute, 50 gr. schwimmer,


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154664&highlight=hornfisch+wohlenberger+wiek


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189212&highlight=hornfisch+wohlenberger+wiek


----------



## banja1 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Also wir waren mal auf Bornholn und da war ein Dänischer Angler der hatte einen Durchlaufblinker Namens Snurrebassen in Pink Grün oder Blau dazu Ownerhaken Größe 4 der hat fast keine fehlbisse gehabt die Dinger gibt es fast überall an der Küste oder im Net sonst läuft auch Sardine oder Sprotte an der Pose mit Einzelhaken sehr gut geräuchert sind Hornfische sehr lecker


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/meeresangeln/angeltipps/10-fragen-zum-hornhecht-2/


----------



## bootszander (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

1m bis zum wirbel, vor dem wirbel ein 20 gr blei, vorfach ca. 80 bis 100cm, mit einen drilling, (drillingsgröße kann ich dir so jetzt nicht sagen aber klein) und diesen mit einem kleinen fischstreifen auf einem schenkel. Dieses werfe ich einfach so 10-20m aus. Der hornhecht nimmt den köder und schlägt sich durch den schwimmer selbst an. Den biss erkennst du am duppen vom schwimmer und dann im kreis und dann am wegschwimmen. 
Nun kurbele ich ihn ans boot und hebe ihn aus dem wasser. Ich nehme den hornhecht schlage ihn ab und hänge das vorfach aus. Nun nehme ich eine abgekröpfte spitzzange und ziehe den drilling durch die kiemen mit dem vorfach heraus. Und schon ist das vorfach wieder bereit für den nächsten. 
So gerne ich die hornhechte auch fange die kleinen schuppen bekomme ich selbst nach einem jahr nicht wieder aus meinem boot heraus. 
Das fleisch ist super.  Petri   Jürgen


----------



## Rosi (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Kleine Drillinge, zwischen Drilling und Blinker ein Stück Monofil binden, Abstand max 1,5cm. Nach dem angeln hältst du alles kurz unter fließendes Süßwasser und läßt es trocknen. So rostet nichts.

Oder schwimmender Sbirolino, Vorfach etwa 80cm lang, Einzelhaken Größe 8-1, Heringsfetzen, Garnelen, Rindfleisch...

Oder eine Pose mit Fetzen treiben lassen.

Geht alles. Ich bin kein Freund von Hornhechtseide, das ist mir zu viel Gefummel, wenn mal einer gebissen hat.


----------



## banja1 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Bei Hornhecht Seide ist das Problem das keine Meerforelle oder Dorsche beißen am besten sind  diese Durchlaufblinker damit gibt's fast keine Fehlbisse da sie auf der Schnur gleiten auch Meerforellen springen oft und können den nicht loswerden


----------



## exstralsunder (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



banja1 schrieb:


> Bei Hornhecht Seide ist das Problem das keine Meerforelle oder Dorsche beißen am besten sind  diese Durchlaufblinker damit gibt's fast keine Fehlbisse da sie auf der Schnur gleiten auch Meerforellen springen oft und können den nicht loswerden



Kannst du es mal bitte mit Punkt und Komma versuchen?
Ich habe Deinen Satz jetzt 3 mal durchlesen müssen. Grausig....



@ Rosi: du empfiehlst den Drilling nur maximal 1,5 cm vom Blinker entfernt anzubringen.
Ich habe es mit 5 -10 cm versucht und auch keine  schlechten Ergebnisse gehabt. Aber vielleicht sind 1,5 besser. Ich werd's mal probieren. Sehr viele Aussteiger hatte ich, als ich den Drilling direkt am Blinker dran lies.
Mit Seide habe ich persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich hatte nicht mehr oder weniger HH als mit Drilling.
Nachteil ist, dass nach dem dritten / vierten HH die Seide hinüber ist. Zudem lässt sich der HH schlechter lösen...und...was für mich entscheidend war: die Wurfweite leidet doch sehr.


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Oder schwimmender Sbirolino, Vorfach etwa 80cm lang, Einzelhaken Größe 8-1, Heringsfetzen, Garnelen, Rindfleisch...
> 
> Oder eine Pose mit Fetzen treiben lassen.




Sbirolino oder Pose. Köder fast immer Rindfleisch. Damit fangen wir am Besten. Werfen machen wir so 50-70m und stehen dabei bis zum Bauch im Wasser. Beim Hornis angeln habe ich meine erste Mefo als Beifang gehabt. Die mochte das Rindfleisch auch.


----------



## Dachfeger (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Als Rute fische ich eine Mitchell Avocet Salt Seabass 362-50/100g mit ner 2500-er Freams dran. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Oder mit eine Fliegenrute z.B. Klasse 7#.

Meine Hornhecht Fliegen.












#h


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

@tomxxxtom
sicherlich verlustreich oder bindest du nach einigen gehakten schnabeltieren die fliegen neu?


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Ich angle mit Fliegenrute 2 Jahre und noch nie eine Fliege beim Hornhechten verloren.|kopfkrat

Fluorocarbon Vorfach 0,25-0,28.


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

War das letzte mal vor ca. 20 auf hornhecht. In westkapelle.
Damals wurde noch ganz grobes zeug verwendet.
Holländische Dobbers.. 
Grösser wie ein hechtproppen.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> War das letzte mal vor ca. 20 auf hornhecht. In westkapelle.
> Damals wurde noch ganz grobes zeug verwendet.
> Holländische Dobbers..
> Grösser wie ein hechtproppen.



Die werden auch heute noch gerne genommen, weil der Fisch sich an den Riesendingern selbst hakt.
Petri


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Das hatte ich nicht gedacht. Die Rute musste aber auch ziemlich stabil sein.
Mit einer spirorute war das nicht möglich. Die Dinger sind schwer.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

habt ihr mal ein bild von der "boje"


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das hatte ich nicht gedacht. Die Rute musste aber auch ziemlich stabil sein.
> Mit einer spirorute war das nicht möglich. Die Dinger sind schwer.



Brandungsrute - Spaß macht das natürlich nicht... .


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> habt ihr mal ein bild von der "boje"



Leider nicht. Finde die auch bei Google nicht


----------



## wilhelm (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Eine Niederländische Seite über das Hornhechtangeln.
Mit Bildern von den "Bojen" für salziges Silber.


Bitte schön:http://www.zeevissport.com/22zeevissen/geepvissen.htm


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Die Dinger die wir damals benutzt haben Ware viel klobiiger.
Aus Holz mit an gelebten, oder ein gegossenen blei


----------



## wilhelm (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Dann such dir welche aus:

http://www.totalfishing.nl/laatste-nieuws/articles/dobbers-voor-geep


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Genau! Dritte von links die untere in rot schwarz!


----------



## wilhelm (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Ich bin schon ein kleines Genie pennfanatic, ( wehe du behauptest was anderes.#h


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Da werde ich mich hüten.


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

beim makrelenangeln funzt diese selbsthakmethode ähnlich.
meine fischerei ist das nicht, da greife ich doch lieber zum sbiro und blech


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich bin schon ein kleines Genie pennfanatic, ( wehe du behauptest was anderes.#h



Ich werde mich auch Hüten was anderes zu behaupten. :q:q


----------



## Spocht (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hornhecht - welche Ausrüstung?*

Cool, danke.
Freut mich dass ich zu den Diskussionen angeregt habe. 
Trotz dem ausgelutschten Thema. Was Köder und Ausrüstung angeht ist mir jetzt eigenlich alles klar. Wenn noch jemand Geheimtips, speziell für den Raum Rostock hat, wäre ich sehr froh. Ich berichte dann von meiner ersten Hornhechtangelei in der Rostocker Anglerkurve.


----------

